# spintech or no mufflers?



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

alrite i ordered a set of just the spintech mufflers nothing else for now and i recieved them. I took the stock mufflers off and decided to start it up. I really like the sound i get from no mufflers at all and am trying to decide if it is really worth puting the spintechs on because i may not like them as well as i like running no mufflers at all. wut are your opinions on this. I just want sum feedback bc im not really sure on how the spintech sounds with no x pipe or h pipe.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> alrite i ordered a set of just the spintech mufflers nothing else for now and i recieved them. I took the stock mufflers off and decided to start it up. I really like the sound i get from no mufflers at all and am trying to decide if it is really worth puting the spintechs on because i may not like them as well as i like running no mufflers at all. wut are your opinions on this. I just want sum feedback bc im not really sure on how the spintech sounds with no x pipe or h pipe.


Use the mufflers and then add an H or X later.I've heard a muffler delete on a GTO.It is loud as hell and it doesn't sound as good as Spintech imo.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

personally, unless a car is up the track, with an engine that makes enough HP to overpower the exhaust note...I think open exhaust, or straight pipes sound like s**t.

why would you want just an obnoxious noise coming from your car? not to mention the attention you will get from the po-po's


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ditto on the PO PO.
Instead of getting away with smoky burnouts, a strong launch will attract cops blocks away and piss off your neighbors. Loud mufflers smooth a open exhaust sound.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

yes ditto on this. I would keep the spintech


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

With running the stock exhaust from front to back with the exception of muffler delete is it really that loud? I just heard my buddys crustang gt v8 stock exhaust with out mufflers and I didnt think it was that loud or obnoxious, thought it kind of sounded good, other then the 1 bad backfire it had.

Also with muffler delete does it tend to resonate into the inside and drone you out?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

chuckD said:


> With running the stock exhaust from front to back with the exception of muffler delete is it really that loud?
> Also with muffler delete does it tend to resonate into the inside and drone you out?


yes and yes


----------

